# gq package broken?



## hruodr (Mar 25, 2018)

I have net/gq 1.3.4_13,1 port in FreeBSD 11.1.

I get just when starting warnings and almost doing nothing core dump.

Is the package not broken?


These are the messages I get:


```
# gq
(gq:7951): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_class_install_property: assertion 'pspec->flags & (G_PARAM_READABLE | G_PARAM_WRITABLE)' failed
(gq:7951): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_class_install_property: assertion 'pspec->flags & (G_PARAM_READABLE | G_PARAM_WRITABLE)' failed
(gq:7951): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: g_object_notify: object class 'GqBrowserNodeServer' has no property named 'status'

(gq:7951): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: g_object_notify: object class 'GqBrowserNodeServer' has no property named 'status'
(gq:7951): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: g_object_notify: object class 'GqBrowserNodeDn' has no property named 'status'
** Message: FIXME: implement with GtkTreeView
(gq:7951): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: g_object_notify: object class 'GqBrowserNodeDn' has no property named 'status'
(gq:7951): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: g_object_notify: object class 'GqBrowserNodeDn' has no property named 'status'
** Message: FIXME: implement with GtkTreeView
** Message: FIXME: implement with GtkTreeView
(gq:7951): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: g_object_notify: object class 'GqBrowserNodeDn' has no property named 'status'
** Message: FIXME: implement with GtkTreeView
** Message: FIXME: implement with GtkTreeView
** Message: FIXME: implement with GtkTreeView
(gq:7951): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: g_object_notify: object class 'GqBrowserNodeDummy' has no property named 'seen'
(gq:7951): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: g_object_notify: object class 'GqBrowserNodeDn' has no property named 'seen'
(gq:7951): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_class_install_property: assertion 'pspec->flags & (G_PARAM_READABLE | G_PARAM_WRITABLE)' failed
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```


----------

